# Its Gross!



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

Just spotted this:-

Item 220771741310

ITS GROSS!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Cal.611 ?????

Later,

William


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

It's more Frankenstien than Boris Karloff!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Not knowing very much about Omegas ... it's a ding-a-ling ringer?


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

It does say in the title that it is a 'Wind Up!"


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

went for 255 pound


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

reserve not met...phew!


----------

